# Bass tournament



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

This may be a bit ambitious on my part, but I propose a friendly kayak bass tournament at metzgers marsh this spring or summer. Would anyone be interested in something like this? I was just thinking it would be something fun to do.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

my plan is to purchase a fishing keyak this year. if so, id love to do it


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

You won't regret getting a yak. It's a new addiction for me, I love it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Jmsteele,

Count me in!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I just might throw my hat in the ring too. I've never been in any type of fishing tournament, so getting into one and especially with a kayak would certainly be a good time. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

It would just be for friendly competition, and a way to all get together and meet each other. Should it be just for bragging rights, or collect a small entry fee and have 100% pay out? And do you guys think it would be better to have it set up for teams or individuals?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

how do you keep bass alive in a kayak? since they dont have a livewell and not much room for a cooler just curious


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

is there really that great of a bass population out there?


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

good question. youd have to hang basket to stringer off the side, but bass are fairly sensitive and can die easily. Id say 2 man teams would be pretty cool. Keep it cheap. $10 person. $ back to second place. 1st place gets the rest. There is pretty decent bass action there. Alot of small ones, but enough 2-3lbs to make things interesting. Ive waded it with some success. Will find pike there too.

Since I would be new to the kayak game, can I get some helpful advice about what to buy and look for, what features are most important?


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

use hawg trough and take pics&measurement of your catch like there doing everywhere else. Then release the fish.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

wildy115 said:


> use hawg trough and take pics&measurement of your catch like there doing everywhere else. Then release the fish.


I think this would be the best way to go about it. If we get enough people together to actually have a tournament, I can even make up some tags to have in any pics taken to prove when the pic was taken. The tags would be handed out the day of the event.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

would you have it in may around spawning time? big aggressive females?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Pictures would be the only way to do it. Most of the spring the bass are not in season.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

I might be interested dont think i would pay more than $10 though


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

If there was a fee I can't see it being more than $10 each. Personally I wouldn't mind if it were just for bragging rights, and it was free. On the other hand, putting money on the table makes things a little more interesting, so either way is fine with me. Since we're putting this together on the fly as a fun get together kind of event, feel free to shoot me ideas. I'd like to get some sort of rules list together, and figure out a payout structure if we decide to put money on it. Also, if we get money involved, should there be a big fish prize?

As far as having in in May during the spawn, I'm perfectly fine with it. I would really want to go with taking pics if we were to do it then. I don't like taking the fish off the beds for very long during spawn. Having the females easier to catch will make things a lot more fun though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

That would be cool just to get out with a bunch of kayakers. The marsh has some nice sized bass and pike.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

im getting excited already fellas. can u imagine seeing the marsh with 20 kayakers!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

LatinoHeat said:


> Since I would be new to the kayak game, can I get some helpful advice about what to buy and look for, what features are most important?


Check out the canoe and kayak section of this forum. You should be able to find quite a few other posts on the same topic there. There are quite a few good options out on the market.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Check out the canoe and kayak section of this forum. You should be able to find quite a few other posts on the same topic there. There are quite a few good options out on the market.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


thanks steele


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

wildy115 said:


> use hawg trough and take pics&measurement of your catch like there doing everywhere else. Then release the fish.


Willy, is right I was watching a kayak tourney in TN and they passed out digital cameras and measuring boards. You take the pic and there is a time stamp on it.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

How about this idea for a tournament; instead of having a buy in and a pay out, everyone brings a new lure. Whoever has the most weight in fish at the end of the day gets the whole pile of them.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rumble (Apr 25, 2012)

Any good yaks anyone would recommend for a larger type man..most of the ones I have looked at are made for smaller people. I would be interested in the tournament as well.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Rumble said:


> Any good yaks anyone would recommend for a larger type man..most of the ones I have looked at are made for smaller people. I would be interested in the tournament as well.


A lot of sit on top kayaks have pretty high weight capacity. You should be able to find something that will fit your needs.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Rumble said:


> Any good yaks anyone would recommend for a larger type man..most of the ones I have looked at are made for smaller people. I would be interested in the tournament as well.


Check out NuCanoe / Frontier

I am 6,1' and 225 and I can stand in mine. Extremely stable but on the heavier end of hybrid kayak.

http://www.nucanoe.com/


----------



## Rumble (Apr 25, 2012)

meathelmet said:


> Check out NuCanoe / Frontier
> 
> I am 6,1' and 225 and I can stand in mine. Extremely stable but on the heavier end of hybrid kayak.
> 
> http://www.nucanoe.com/


Thanks for the info


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd like to set a day to have this kayak tournament. I was thinking sometime around the spawn, I think someone said that was around May. Sundays are always best for me, but can take a vacation day if a Saturday works out better. I think a buy in of one lure and winner takes all, is a cool idea. Maybe put a $10 max retail on the lure. If anyone wants in or has other ideas let me know, I want to set a date so we can save the date.

I think there were 5 or 6 guys that said they were in or may be in. Just send me a PM to let me know if you want to participate.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

I am hoping to make it and the 1 lure buy in sounds fine. Around the 12th ??


----------

